# Rik Smits



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Where the hell is Rik Smits? I have never heard a thing about him after he retired. Whats he up to these days? I was hoping i'd see him at Reggies Jersey Ceremony but he didnt even go. If anyone can inform me i'd like to know what has happened to Rik. Thanks


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I think he tried to make a comeback for two years the year after he retired, but I guess he's just living quietly in the Netherlands now.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> I think he tried to make a comeback for two years the year after he retired, but I guess he's just living quietly in the Netherlands now.



Ohh sweet i never knew he was tryin to come back. In his last year he just wasnt the same so i think it was for the best even though he did retire kinda early.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Havent heard of him for a while.. the latest news I could dig up is back in 2003. Apparently he is into motocross

http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/smits_motocross_030930.html



> Three years after his retirement, Smits has jumped, literally, into another passion from his youth – motocross.
> 
> “It’s something I always did as a kid – riding bikes, I never raced them. Now, I get to race them with a bunch of older guys, usually my age and older,” said Smits. “It’s fulfilling a childhood dream, I guess.”












Pacersthebest, have you heard anything about Rik Smits lately in the Netherlands?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Auggie said:


> Pacersthebest, have you heard anything about Rik Smits lately in the Netherlands?


Ofcourse, but not too much, Rik is living pretty anonymous.

Think about a year ago there was an interview on Duth TV. There he told some funny things, that he's only fishing and doing other lazy things.

He olso told that there were some rumours he would make an comeback in Den Bosch and the national team, Den Bosch is one of the best Dutch basketbalteams. Don't know why this deal never took place.

Sometimes you olso see him as spectator at some Dutch basketball games, but not more then that.

And oh, he was in Conseco Fieldhouse when Reggie's jersey ceremony took place.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacersthebest said:


> And oh, he was in Conseco Fieldhouse when Reggie's jersey ceremony took place.


No he wasnt..unless your talking about about he was in the crowd because he wasnt on the court with the other guys. I have it taped man and he isnt there.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Auggie said:


> Havent heard of him for a while.. the latest news I could dig up is back in 2003. Apparently he is into motocross
> 
> http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/smits_motocross_030930.html
> 
> ...


Thats good he hasnt lost his competiveness. He's also looking pretty good.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> No he wasnt..unless your talking about about he was in the crowd because he wasnt on the court with the other guys. I have it taped man and he isnt there.


Well, he said he was there, maybe not on the court.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> Ohh sweet i never knew he was tryin to come back. In his last year he just wasnt the same so i think it was for the best even though he did retire kinda early.


Well, didn't have pretty bad feet problems?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Box Man said:


> Well, didn't have pretty bad feet problems?



Yeah thats why he wasn't the same in his last year.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacersthebest said:


> Well, he said he was there, maybe not on the court.



When did he say he was there?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> Yeah thats why he wasn't the same in his last year.


He had bad feet the last few years he played, I think.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Box Man said:


> He had bad feet the last few years he played, I think.


Yeah, it's actually kind of saddening. It took him so long to develop and win over the Indy crowd, that by the time he did, his feet got the best of him, and his prime only lasted like 2 years.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> Yeah, it's actually kind of saddening. It took him so long to develop and win over the Indy crowd, that by the time he did, his feet got the best of him, and his prime only lasted like 2 years.



yeeah if he couldve played atleast 2 more years....another question about Rik Smits. its kinda OT but what was up with his hair in the 2000 finals. He was Bald..like man i loved Rik's shag of the 90's


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> yeeah if he couldve played atleast 2 more years....another question about Rik Smits. its kinda OT but what was up with his hair in the 2000 finals. He was Bald..like man i loved Rik's shag of the 90's


The entire team went bald for the 2000 Finals.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> The entire team went bald for the 2000 Finals.


I thought they went bald for the playoffs? Wasn't it a thing back then? They wore like black socks a couple years and then they did the bald thing.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> The entire team went bald for the 2000 Finals.


Really now...why is that?


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

just because. since they had never been so far, they figured they would do something unusual.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

clownskull said:


> just because. since they had never been so far, they figured they would do something unusual.


makes sense


----------

